# Chasing the Mist Latest Review: Voopoo Seal



## DrKolver

Hi Everyone,

This week's review is on the *Geekvape Creed RTA*. You can check out the review on YouTube here.

Keep it cloudy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Lekker bru! Subbed....

Kan 'n bietjie leer by jou hoe om reviews te doen LOL ..... really well presented reviews and quality.

Do share your setup you use for making videos some time , the sound quality is very good ....


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing your review with us @DrKolver 

May I suggest you add in the link inline in the post
Like this :


----------



## DrKolver

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing your review with us @DrKolver
> 
> May I suggest you add in the link inline in the post
> Like this :




Thank, you, I will give it a go! still very new to this forum...


----------



## DrKolver

Hi Everyone,

We had a blast at the Viking's Vape second birthday this past weekend - the video will be released next week.

This week's review is on the Drop Solo. It took me a while to get to this review, but better late than never.


----------



## DrKolver

Daniel said:


> Lekker bru! Subbed....
> 
> Kan 'n bietjie leer by jou hoe om reviews te doen LOL ..... really well presented reviews and quality.
> 
> Do share your setup you use for making videos some time , the sound quality is very good ....



Hi Daniel,

Thank you for the kind words.

My video setup is really simple - I started out with a Canon DSLR camera, but for ease of use and fast autofocus I settled on using a Samsung Galaxy S6 smartphone. I use this with a DJI Osmo mobile gimbal and various 3D printed mounts and stands. For the up close shots I built a stand for my desk - I just place the phone on top with the camera facing down.

The sound is recorded on the video by using the Rode Videomicro microphone.


----------



## Daniel

Ah ok lekker man! I also use my Iphone 6 mostly with IMovie for editing can do everyhting on the fly with my phone  

Didn't get a Rode myself but the cheaper Chinese version , still works just as good. 

That Stand jobbie looks like a plan !


----------



## DrKolver

Hi Everyone,

This week's video is a recap of the awesome party we had at Viking's Vape on the first of September 2018 where we we celebrated the second birthday of Viking's Vape in Bloemfontein. We had an awesome time. Thank you to Walter, Merna and the Viking's staff for an awesome day. Thank you to Limitless Mod Co., Stellar Brewery, Lekkerbek Tuisgebak and SoundGuy for your contributions.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the video @DrKolver 
Great to see
Nicely done!

Congrats on the 2nd birthday @Waltervh and wishing you all the best for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrKolver

Hi Everyone,

This week's review is on the Vapefly Galaxies MTL RDTA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

DrKolver said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This week's review is on the Vapefly Galaxies MTL RDTA.




Thanks for the review and insights @DrKolver 
Looks like a great mtl option!


----------



## DrKolver

Hi everyone,

This week's review is a bit late. Lost my phone on Sunday and I am on holiday in KZN. But here it is!



Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DrKolver

Bonus Video for the week - Bearded Viking Customs Workshop. 

I visited Brent Palmer at the Bearded Viking Customs workshop in the past week while I am on holiday in KZN.

Brent makes awesome custom vape pieces and he is such a cool guy. Check it out.



Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrKolver

This week's review is on the Vandy Vape Pyro V2 BF RDTA.



Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrKolver

Hi All, 

I am back from holiday in KZN. Not only did I visit Brent Palmer at the Bearded Viking Customs Workshop, I also interviewed BigGuy Craig at Sir Vape (video to be released soon).

This week's review is on the Hugsvape Lotus RTA. Check it out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DrKolver

On 3 October 2018, while on holiday in KZN, I visited @Sir Vape for the very first time and had a quick chat with Craig BigGuy Stuart. Thank you to BigGuy for the chat and Brent Palmer (Bearded Viking Customs) for setting this up.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DrKolver

It's been a quiet three weeks...

Finally got my hands on the Geekvape Ammit MTL RTA, a truly versatile atty.

Check it out. 

*Note: the 2 drip tips differ in internal diameter. I used 28ga Kanthal for the coil build.


[COLOR=rgba(255, 255, 255, 0.88)][/COLOR]


----------



## DrKolver

This week's review is on the Dovpo Topside Squonk mod. A TVCreation - The Worlds First Top Fill Squonker. 

I had some issues with squonking when the bottle was half full. I went to Instagram to see if anyone else had the same issue. Brian (TVC) replied, but the issue was somewhere else. After resolving this issue, this is one badass mod - I love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrKolver

This week's review is on the Uwell Hypercar 80W Mod


----------



## DrKolver

*Hellvape Rebirth RDA (designed by Mike Vapes)*

Hi everyone,

This is the first review for 2019. I finally got my hands on of these RDAs. Have been waiting a long time to get one.


----------



## DrKolver

*Aspire Nautilus AIO*

This is the best pod system I have tested to date. Easy to use, great battery life, e-juice capacity and excellent flavour.

Aspire Nautilus AIO Pod Vape Kit is the latest achievement of the Nautilus series. It comes with a stylish and compact design which makes it very comfortably in the hand. The Nautilus pod has a 4.5ml capacity and features a bottom filling design. With the adjustable airflow system, you can adjust the airflow ring freely to customize your vaping experience. Moreover, Aspire Nautilus AIO Pod Kit is compatible with two types of Nautilus BVC coils, both rated at 1.8ohm, one for regular e-liquid and one for use with nicotine salts. The kit has 1000mAh built-in battery capacity and it can be charged via Micro USB port.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DrKolver

*Thunderhead Creations - Tauren Beest RTA*

This RTA features a hexagonal honeycomb airflow system with 13 micro hexagonal air holes on each side and the fill ports are huge. The Tauren RTA has 2ml capacity and also supports to extend to 4.5ml with an extra PC bubble tank section.

I experienced issues with leaking and the top cap threading is extremely fine. But the flavour off this RTA is excellent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrKolver

*OFRF Gear RTA - No hype, just my honest opinion*

Even though this RTA has been available for quite some time, I only managed to get one for review this past weekend. Better late than never.

No hype, just my honest opinion. But it does it live up to the hype for me personally?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DrKolver

*DOVPO Topside Dual*

This week's review is on the DOVPO Topside Dual. I only shot the review after using it for 2 weeks. Includes a closer look at how to fix a possible squonking issue with the bottle assembly. I love this mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrKolver

*Viking's Vape: New branch in Langenhovenpark, Bloemfontein*

On 21 March 2019, @Waltervh & Merna made vaping history again. The first time round was when they opened the first vape shop in Bloemfontein in Curie Avenue, Fleurdal on 2 September 2016. This time around they have opened the second branch of Viking's Vape in Bloemfontein, at 6 Totius Street in Langenhovenpark.
This dynamic couple has made such a huge difference to so many lives with their business. The Viking's Vape crew's knowlegde of and passion for vaping, coupled with their commitment to the vaping community, is unrivalled.
The new shop is absolutely stunning. Situated between Roes Boer Produksies and The Chop Shop, it brings a huge variety and expert knowledge to the bustling community of Langenhovenpark and surrounding areas. Building on the success of the original shop in Fleurdal, the Langenhovenpark branch is sure to be another great success. This is truly a family business, with their daughter Mckayla taking the reigns of the new branch. You go girl!
Thank you Walter & Merna, for all you do for the vaping community and all you have done for my YouTube channel. You are legends!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DrKolver

*Teslacigs Punk 86W*

Brilliant little regulated tube mod, powered by a single 18650 and capable of a maximum output of 86W, It has the same styling as the other mods from Teslacigs in the Punk series, with all the safety features you need.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Really enjoy your reviews @DrKolver, good information and great content

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DrKolver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Really enjoy your reviews @DrKolver, good information and great content



Thank you @Dela Rey Steyn . Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DrKolver

*Vapefly Brunhilde Top Coiler RTA 8ml*

Vapefly Brunhilde Top Coiler RTA is a project from German 103 Team. It comes with innovative surrounding top airflow system. Side filling design makes refill faster and easier. This dual coiler has four premium SS wires for wicking to the deck and has an 8ml e-juice capacity. The big question is whether the wicking can keep up. Check out the review to find out...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DrKolver

*Sikary TUTU Disposable Nic Salt Tank 2ml*

Easy to use disposable 2ml nic salt rta. Great flavour.


----------



## DrKolver

*Voopoo Drag Nano Pod Kit*

The DRAG Nano has a built-in 750mAh battery, 1.0ml refillable pod, pocket-friendly size and a beautiful resin panel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DrKolver

*Wotofo Recurve Dual (designed by Mike Vapes)*

The Recurve Dual is the dual coil version of the original Recurve, which was single coil only. Easy to build, great airflow and awesome flavour. This RDA is a winner!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

DrKolver said:


> *Wotofo Recurve Dual (designed by Mike Vapes)*
> 
> The Recurve Dual is the dual coil version of the original Recurve, which was single coil only. Easy to build, great airflow and awesome flavour. This RDA is a winner!





Thanks for this. Been looking at this RDA for a while now and the only reviews I could find was from Mike Vapes buddies. So didn't know how unbiased they really were.

Got it yesterday and I love it. Just popped coils in, wicked and its banging with flavour from the go. No coil placement issues at all. Still need to play a bit with coils but so far it might just push the Drop Dead into my backup bench.

@Paul33 you asked a while back about good dual RDA's available. This one is really worth looking into.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DrKolver

Adephi said:


> Thanks for this. Been looking at this RDA for a while now and the only reviews I could find was from Mike Vapes buddies. So didn't know how unbiased they really were.
> 
> Got it yesterday and I love it. Just popped coils in, wicked and its banging with flavour from the go. No coil placement issues at all. Still need to play a bit with coils but so far it might just push the Drop Dead into my backup bench.
> 
> @Paul33 you asked a while back about good dual RDA's available. This one is really worth looking into.



Apologies for only replying now, it has been a crazy two weeks. 

Thanks for the great feedback. I am really glad you like it. 

The dual coil RDAs I use most are the Recurve and Rebirth, both from Mike Vapes. The Rebirth has a lot more airflow wide open than the Recurve. But I prefer the Recurve - airflow is perfect for me and not so easy to make a mess with overdripping or oversquonking like with the Rebirth. Great flavour with both though.


----------



## Adephi

DrKolver said:


> Apologies for only replying now, it has been a crazy two weeks.
> 
> Thanks for the great feedback. I am really glad you like it.
> 
> The dual coil RDAs I use most are the Recurve and Rebirth, both from Mike Vapes. The Rebirth has a lot more airflow wide open than the Recurve. But I prefer the Recurve - airflow is perfect for me and not so easy to make a mess with overdripping or oversquonking like with the Rebirth. Great flavour with both though.



You mention you haven't tried the Iconic yet.

I have the Iconic and that is an air tunnel of note. Even at half open theres is practically zero restriction. Great flavour though. Coil placement is a bit of a mission. But Morten Oen got a video that has it spot on.


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Adephi said:


> You mention you haven't tried the Iconic yet.
> 
> I have the Iconic and that is an air tunnel of note. Even at half open theres is practically zero restriction. Great flavour though. Coil placement is a bit of a mission. But Morten Oen got a video that has it spot on.


I have the reload x rda have a set of frame staple coils and that I feel is a fabulous way to chase flavor it’s never skipped a beat with me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrKolver

*Vsticking VK530 200w Box Mod*

The Vsticking VK530 200W is a dual 18650 box mod and is packed with features. This device is joystick controlled and the YiHi SX530 chip set is one of the most reliable and advanced in the market, featuring the advanced SXi-Q Intelligent Taste Curve control system to customize to your own taste. The 1.3 TFT HD screen is state-of-the-art with brilliant colours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Looks like such a great device! Nice review!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrKolver

*QP Design Fatality M25 RTA*
As expected, QP Design has produced an RTA with unmatched quality and innovation. The Fatality M25 uses two fully adjustable and fully independent airflow control rings - one for bottom airflow and one for side airflow. The four terminal postless build deck makes for easy coil installations and the large wicking areas making it a foolproof design for your rewicks. The Fatality M25 comes with a 4mL normal glass tank and a 5.5mL bubble glass tank. It is a well made and innovative Rta for experienced builders to put massive coils in or for a beginner looking for a deck that isn’t too complicated to build on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrKolver

*Viking's Vape Third Birthday*

This week's video is a recap of the awesome party we had at Viking's Vape on 7 September 2019 where we we celebrated the third birthday of Viking's Vape in Bloemfontein. Thank you to @Waltervh and the Viking's staff for an awesome day.


----------



## DrKolver

*Vandy Vape Pyro V3 RDTA*

Vandy Vape is back with V3 of the Pyro. Is this one better or worse than the preceding two versions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrKolver

*Oumier Bombus RTA*

I had some issues with the black version of this single coil RTA. Make sure to watch to the end.


----------



## DrKolver

*Uwell Nunchako 2*
Compact single 21700/20700/18650 mod with a six-axis sensor.


----------



## DrKolver

*Vaporesso Swag II Kit*

First review of 2020...

This kit comes with a mini version of the well-known GEN mod and a sub-ohm tank. The mod takes a single 18650 battery and the AXON chip produces up to 80W of power. This tiny mod also has the incredible Pulse Mode.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

DrKolver said:


> *Vaporesso Swag II Kit*
> 
> First review of 2020...
> 
> This kit comes with a mini version of the well-known GEN mod and a sub-ohm tank. The mod takes a single 18650 battery and the AXON chip produces up to 80W of power. This tiny mod also has the incredible Pulse Mode.




The mod pairs well with the GATA and MD attys















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DrKolver

*Voopoo Drag X review (includes Reewape 510 adapter, PnP RBA and Voopoo RTA Pod Tank)*

First post-lockdown review. Be warned, this is a long one...

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the review @DrKolver and for sharing your views
I like you telling it like it is and highlighting the cons too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DrKolver

_*Sigelei HUMVEE 215 review*_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrKolver

*Hellvape Destiny RTA*

Single coil RTA from Hellvape. The Destiny was designed (or at least finalised) by Alex from Vapers MD.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DrKolver

*My favourite setups: All out Steam Crave.*
Titan PWM Mod & Aromamizer Titan RDTA
Titan PWM V1.5 Mod & Aromamizer Plus V2 RDTA



00:09 Introduction
03:05 Steam Crave Titan PWM Mod & Steam Crave Titan PWM V1.5 Mod
08:01 Steam Crave Aromamizer Titan RDTA
13:18 Steam Crave Aromamizer Plus V2 RDTA
21:11 Discussion & Final thoughts

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/chasingthemist1
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/chasing.the.mist/
TTT with Chasing the Mist: 
Bearded Viking Patreon page: https://www.patreon.com/Bearded_Viking_Customs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DrKolver

*Suicide Mods: Sui-Side 21700 Mechanical Mod*
First review of 2021. My review of the new Sui-Side side fire 21700 mechanical mod from Suicide Mods

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

DrKolver said:


> *Suicide Mods: Sui-Side 21700 Mechanical Mod*
> First review of 2021. My review of the new Sui-Side side fire 21700 mechanical mod from Suicide Mods
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 220061



The site were on has an age restriction and we can't access the video.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DrKolver

Resistance said:


> The site were on has an age restriction and we can't access the video.


Hi,

Sorry, as per YouTube regulation all my videos are age restricted, 18+ only.

To view the video you will have to log into YouTube first with your account.

Keep on vaping!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DrKolver

*Long Term Review: QP Design JuggerKnot MR*
My review of the QP Design JuggerKnot MR after using it for almost 5 months. 
.
Please note, as per YouTube regulation all my videos are age restricted, 18+ only. To view the video you will have to log into YouTube first with your account.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DrKolver

*Voopoo Seal*

Picked this up over the weekend while I was in Kimberley to get my Mom off the stinkies. She started with a disposable and it went so well, that I got this.


----------

